
Someone would like to be my angel investor? - hvar90
Hi, i created my startup in my bedroom, i have some of traction and i would like to get investment so i could move faster 
this is the pitch deck of my startup
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;cffsp4c0q2v59v6&#x2F;pitch-deck-final.pptx
this is the app on playstore https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=schan.main&amp;hl=es_CO<p>the purpose of the company is:
Become to the best service for meeting new people, allowing to anyone to find trustworthy people and strike up a conversation in an easy way<p>i created a new moderation system more efective to detect people with bad behaviour, scammers, fake accounts, spammers, rude peope etc<p>so the people use more the app because there are more nice people<p>if you are interested or you know someone who you believe could be interested please send me a message here in the forum or to my email hvar90@gmail.com thanks....
======
Communitivity
You'll likely have much better results if you:

(1) Target your pitch more by joining specific niche communities in your
vertical, get to know people there, and ask one of them who is well-connected
to get you an introduction, which will allow you to give them a verbal
elevator pitch. If they like it then you can send them a pitch deck.

(2) If you still want to do a broadcast style pitch on here, put your elevator
pitch in your post with some key details in bullets afterward, ending with a
call to action and a link to your startup's website on a domain name you've
gotten for your startup. I've no desire to download and open a PowerPoint deck
off of Dropbox from someone I don't know, and I suspect I am not alone.

(3) And perhaps most important, build an MVP (or at least a proof of concept)
before you start pitching. You may have already done this, but I'm assuming
not because I didn't see a link to a website with your MVP or POC. If you have
built this, and don't have it available, then you are missing out on one of
the biggest values from it - customer feedback/validation, aka pivot
instructions.

5 Helpful tools when creating a highly effective pitch deck:

[1] [https://slidebean.com/blog/startups-pitch-deck-
examples](https://slidebean.com/blog/startups-pitch-deck-examples)

[2] [https://guykawasaki.com/the-only-10-slides-you-need-in-
your-...](https://guykawasaki.com/the-only-10-slides-you-need-in-your-pitch/)

[3] [https://revealjs.com/#/](https://revealjs.com/#/)

[4]
[http://www.paulgraham.com/investors.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/investors.html)

[5] [https://blog.ycombinator.com/practical-design-
pitching/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/practical-design-pitching/)

~~~
hvar90
thanks for your tips ;)

